# Surrogate for a couple who are not from the uk



## sophiee (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone I was just after a little information.

I am going to be a surrogate for a couple that do not live in the UK but we are trying to work out how to go about it as we are not using an agency.

Where do we start?
And what happens when the baby is born? Do they take the baby back with them straight away or does the baby have to stay with me until the legal side of things is sorted out?

Thank you for helping me

Sophie


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Sophie

You need to be very careful, as intended parents from outside the UK are unlikely to be eligible to apply for a parental order (unless they have historic links with the UK and are still 'domiciled' here). It means it will not be straightforward to extinguish your legal position, so you could remain the legal mother. Your IPs will also need to work out how to become the parents in their home country, and indeed whether they are breaking any laws there. There are also restrictions around moving children across borders, so you can't just assume that you can hand over the child to IPs who intend to take them out of the country.

Sorry to be so negative. What you want to do may be possible, but it will need some careful planning round the law in both countries.

Best of luck with your investigations, and if you would like some specific advice let us know.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

